# Was ist das ?



## poland_pl (May 3, 2008)

Was ist das ?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

windmessgeraet ... 

probably part of a system that translates an air speed coupling into speed, I remember designing & building something like this myself some years back. A liitle propelloer type interface will be required that spins sending pulses to the board, which is then converted by an Analogue to Digital converter to give the readout with those two digits.


----------



## poland_pl (May 3, 2008)

"A liitle propelloer type interface will be required that spins sending pulses to the board, which is then converted by an Analogue to Digital converter to give the readout with those two digits." Have you scheme that converter ?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

not any more .. I designed it for someone that was interested in making a small weather station .. it was many years ago now. It was very simple though ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Contact Stengler Gmbh in Germany
Email: stenglerGT [at] aol [dot]com
Ask them for technical details...

As Done Fishing said, it is a processor board that takes signals from a small propeller and displays the wind speed.

Google "Windmessgeraet" to get hits for wind speed indicators...
Google Stengler & yoiu will gen many hits on that company... 
Google Windmessgeraet" + Stengler and you will find only 1 reference & that is your enquiry as 'Creativ_Pl' two days ago on the same subject in a Polish forum:
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1005540.html 
:grin:

I hope you get the answers....


----------



## poland_pl (May 3, 2008)

I`m creativ_pl


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That's what he said .. 


> Google Windmessgeraet" + Stengler and you will find only 1 reference & that is *your* enquiry as 'Creativ_Pl' two days ago on the same subject in a Polish forum:
> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1005540.html


----------

